# Schaltschrank AUS



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

Folgendes Problem:

Ein Kunde testet unsere Anlage. Er geht also hin und schaltet mitten im Betrieb den Schaltschrank ab. Alles läuft wieder an, Bestens, nur ein Servo hat seinen Absolutsollwert nicht mehr. :shock: so hab ich auch geglotzt.
Na ja, wieder maßgesetzt, weiter. 

Die Kollegen vom Servo-Hersteller erklärten mir also, daß das schon passieren kann, die Abschaltprozedur ist ja völlig irregulär ... Und vor Allem, den Hauptschalter, darf man *NIE* abschalten, während der Servo läuft, schlimmstenfalls kann der Regler explodieren. Ich wieder :shock:.

Also, sagt eurem Energieversorger, daß nie das Netz ausfallen darf, der Blitz nirgends einschlägt und weist das Personal an, bei drohendem Stromausfall sofort die Schutzbunker aufzusuchen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> schlimmstenfalls kann der Regler explodieren. Ich wieder :shock:.


Hihi, sprichst du von Baumüller ?


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

Ne, Bosch-Rexroth, Indradrive-Regler.


----------



## RMol (18 Dezember 2006)

na da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die wegen irgeneines Dampfers der die Ems längs muß, nicht wieder mal was abschalten und halb Europa lahm legen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> ... Und vor Allem, den Hauptschalter, darf man *NIE* abschalten, während der Servo läuft, schlimmstenfalls kann der Regler explodieren...


Ich würde es mal so formulieren: Man sollte es nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, den Hauptschalter während des Betriebes aus zu schalten. Soweit mir bekannt ist, können auch Schäden an FUs oder auch an geregelten Pumpen entstehen. Das sollte man wirklich nur im Gefahrenfall riskieren. Baugruppenausfälle nach Stromausfällen sind auch keine Seltenheit. Oftmals kommt der Energieversorger für die Schäden auf.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> Ich würde es mal so formulieren: Man sollte es nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, den Hauptschalter während des Betriebes aus zu schalten. Soweit mir bekannt ist, können auch Schäden an FUs oder auch an geregelten Pumpen entstehen. Das sollte man wirklich nur im Gefahrenfall riskieren. Baugruppenausfälle nach Stromausfällen sind auch keine Seltenheit. Oftmals kommt der Energieversorger für die Schäden auf.
> 
> ...


Ja, vermeiden auf jeden Fall.
Aber Schäden an nem FU sollte heutzutage eigendlich die große Ausnahme sein, und Explodieren sollen die Dinger schon mal garnicht. ;-)

das die Vorsicherungen zerblasen werden wg. fehlender Kommutierungsführung ist keine Seltenheit, aber Explosionen....
Das ist dann halt ein Indradrive - Feature.


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2006)

naja es wurde ja auch gesagt "könte"

und bei synchronmaschinen kann man das eben nicht ganz ausschliesen.
da fliesen motorseitig eben sehr große ströme und beim ungeführten auslaufen hämmert das zeugt unkontroliert in den fu.

und da *kann* es schon mal passieren ...wenn, dann, und dann, aber nur, weil und dann wenn... das so ein kasten abraucht...


//edit
oder mal bildlich gesprochen, um den unterschie von synchron und asynchron in diesem fall zu verdeutlichen.

es ist durchaus normal das ein synchronantrieb auf der netzseite 60A zieht und motorseitig 400A fliesen.

wenn man einen 30kw synchro nur leicht mit den fingern dreht, dann kann man damit an den anschlüssen lichtbogen erzeugen.


----------



## nade (18 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ein Kunde testet unsere Anlage. Er geht also hin und schaltet mitten im Betrieb den Schaltschrank ab. Alles läuft wieder an, Bestens, nur ein Servo hat seinen Absolutsollwert nicht mehr.  so hab ich auch geglotzt.
> Na ja, wieder maßgesetzt, weiter.
> ...


Au haua ha.Also den Hauptschalter wenn die Anlage noch in betrieb ist nur über 3 fache Warnung:Wollen sie wirklich Abschalten?. Sind sie sich sicher das sie abschalten wollen? WIRKLICH Sicher? freigen. 
Und bei Stromausfall Lautsprecheransage: Selbstzerstörung aktiviert... 10, 9, 8, ... 
Sorry für den OT Beitrag aber finde es immer zu schön wie teilweise ein "Rauchzeichen" als "Atompils" hochgeputscht wird.
Ok daneben stehen wenn sich 60A pro Außenleiter unkontrolliert durch Elektronik "fressen" und per Lichtzeichen ihre Aktivität anzeigen, möchte ich auch nicht gerade.
Und bei 600A extreme Lichtbogenschweißing erst recht nicht. 


> Ralle  	Ne, Bosch-Rexroth, Indradrive-Regler.


Da haben wirs schon wieder... die Terroristen sind schon lange unter uns.


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

@nade

Der OT ist ok, so wars ja auch gemeint .


----------



## Maxl (18 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> und bei synchronmaschinen kann man das eben nicht ganz ausschliesen. da fliesen motorseitig eben sehr große ströme und beim ungeführten auslaufen hämmert das zeugt unkontroliert in den fu.


Bei Maschinen mit nachlaufenden Antrieben (FU-Bremsung) darf ohnehin kein Roter (Not-Aus-) Hauptschalter verwendet werden sondern, sondern es muss ein schwarzer sein.

Das Thema Stromausfall hab ich auch schon mal mit einem Kunden durchgespielt. In diesem fall ist viel wichtiger, dass die es zu keiner mechanischen Beschädigung der Maschine kommt, und dass die Schutzeinrichtungen scharf bleiben (sprich: Stromlos verriegelte Türschalter bei nachlaufenden Bewegungen).

Die meisten Servo-Regler am Markt verfügen heutzutage über eine Versorgung des Steuerteils aus dem Zwischenkreis heraus, und sie versuchen auch bei Netzausfall noch herunterzubremsen. In der Regel werden sie aber nur eine kurze Stromspitze in den Bremswiderstand schicken müssen - solange bis die Motorbremse eingefallen ist.

Ich selber hab das bisher mit SEW-Servos und B&R-Servos probiert - und hab noch nie einen Umrichter dabei zerstört.



Problematischer wird es hier schon bei Synchronmotoren ohne Motorbremse und großer Leistung, wie z.B. hochtourige Frässpindeln. Wir setzen hier auf VPM-Module von Siemens (z.B. 6SN1 113-1AA00-1JA1). Diese schließen, wenn z.B. der Umrichter aussteigt, die Spindel kurz und trennen sie vom Umrichter.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kollegen vom Servo-Hersteller erklärten mir also, daß das schon passieren kann, die Abschaltprozedur ist ja völlig irregulär ... Und vor Allem, den Hauptschalter, darf man *NIE* abschalten, während der Servo läuft.


 Tolle Meldung! Würde ich sonst nur von Siemens erwarten!:sw10: 
Unterm Strich schreibt sich Rexroth damit einen Freibrief, dass es keine Garantie für Antriebe gibt, die durch einen Stromausfall kaputt gegangen sind.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich selber hab das bisher mit SEW-Servos und B&R-Servos probiert - und hab noch nie einen Umrichter dabei zerstört.
> 
> mfg
> Maxl


Dito: SEW, Baumüller, Lenze, Baldur. Noch keine Probleme bei Servoantrieben, allerdings meist nur bis 3000 1/min.


----------

